# Do you cosplay?



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

If so, who have you cosplayed as?
I cosplayed as Mugi from K-on and hope to do more in the future ^_^


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I did a Slytherin cosplay with my friend (she did Ravenclaw), but cosplay is more her thing. I just did it with her because she wanted to do a Harry Potter one and I love Harry Potter, so I thought, why not. There are a lot of cosplays I would love to do, but honestly, I have better & more important things to spend my money on. Still, if I can, I'd like to do Daenerys Targaryen...and Rin Okumura is something I've wanted to do since high school... Recently I've thought Star Lord would be cool too... not sure I could pull those off though.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe someday.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've only cosplayed once as Ness from Earthbound. It was so much fun meeting other really passionate fans of the game/series. There's this really nice level of love and acceptance between everyone at conventions for the most part. It's a pretty warm environment.

Next year I think I want to do Raz from Psychonauts or maybe Kanji from Persona 4. I don't think I can pull off going blonde for the latter, though. :b Might have to just ditch the hair and do a really good outfit. We'll see. Really stoked about it, though.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't yet! I wanna try to be someone cute like kyary/sailor moon/sailor mars/kikyo OR................... >___________>

Ciel Phantomhive (yaoi version) with SEBBY THE BUTT-er-I-mean-LER kk... bi bi <3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure?


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I have yet to cosplay, but there are many things that I would consider doing. At the top of my list though, would be cosplaying as Kageyama from Haikyuu! since it's my favorite show that's airing now, and it's extremely easy to do.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

lemongrab said:


> If so, who have you cosplayed as?
> I cosplayed as Mugi from K-on and hope to do more in the future ^_^


Did you use pickled radishes for her eyebrows? :lol

I haven't cosplayed. I can't think of a fictional character I'd want to cosplay as.


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

Cronos said:


> Did you use pickled radishes for her eyebrows? :lol
> 
> I haven't cosplayed. I can't think of a fictional character I'd want to cosplay as.


lol no. but i did have to darken them a lot haha! oh i love mugi's eyebrows. Really i just love mugi ^_^


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm still working on it, but possibly in March. Halloween for sure, but that doesn't really count, methinks!


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yessss I have for the past two years for Halloween as Remilia and Yuyuko and I just bought my costume for this year I'm super excited ^^


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> Yessss I have for the past two years for Halloween as Remilia and Yuyuko and I just bought my costume for this year I'm super excited ^^


who are you who are you?

/excite


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

As myself everyday.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> who are you who are you?
> 
> /excite


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*You would make a great Daenerys Targaryen*



Slytherclaw said:


> I did a Slytherin cosplay with my friend (she did Ravenclaw), but cosplay is more her thing. I just did it with her because she wanted to do a Harry Potter one and I love Harry Potter, so I thought, why not. There are a lot of cosplays I would love to do, but honestly, I have better & more important things to spend my money on. Still, if I can, I'd like to do Daenerys Targaryen...and Rin Okumura is something I've wanted to do since high school... Recently I've thought Star Lord would be cool too... not sure I could pull those off though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


>


I trust pictars will be delivered to my mailbox. Contact my secretary for details.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd love to cosplay as Edward Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist.

And i want to find this girl and marry her:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yup! I love cosplaying and cons.
I've been Yoruichi from Bleach, Kairi from KHII, Korra from The Legend of Korra, and Jade from Mortal Kombat 9.


----------



## Berzerker (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm 200 miles from any city or, really, any population over 50,000. So there's no conventions at all.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

I've never done it myself although I know a lot of people that do. I must admit it's something that i might like to do in the future.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never done it myself but always thought it was kind of interesting with the amount of time and effort some people go through to make some amazing cosplays.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

it would be pretty kool, but y'know sa and all


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

No, not really, but I always thought this was the most coolest cosplay ever


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

@Glue
Cool, I love DMC 



mezzoforte said:


> Yup! I love cosplaying and cons.
> I've been Yoruichi from Bleach, Kairi from KHII, Korra from The Legend of Korra, and Jade from Mortal Kombat 9.


As well as a female Ezio from ACII.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not officially, but I do enjoy and appreciate the detail and craftsmanship that goes into some of the more elaborate stuff. Really, the only two things I have relating to the matter are my Ghostbusters get up I wore on halloween and an English Civil War inspired outfit that I've been working on for SCA events. 

Truth be told, I can see cosplay as being a great aid in confronting social anxiety head on!


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

No but I want to try it out.
I think I could do a really great Snow White cosplay, I've always wanted to cosplay her.
Unfortunately I'm not sure where I'd actually wear the cosplay, I don't really like cons - the place most people cosplay at.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I accidentally opened a gift of mine and saw this replica Loki mask from Dark Horse's The Mask series (not the movie). Awesome. It's made of very tough resin, very detailed, has a head-strap. It'd be a good cosplay maybe. Though the wearer usually turns full headed green, so... Plus, I wouldn't want to wear a yellow suit. But others have worn the mask. Maybe one of the teens from The Mask Strikes Back.

















As for cosplaying, I've never been bold enough. Plus convention are far away. Then again WV has Tricon now, so...

I'd dress as The Captain from Marvel's Nextwave team. Pretty simple outfit.









He's basically your average Joe that's a super-man level character. He's hilarious in Nextwave.


----------



## Aerblade (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been making cosplays and attending conventions since 2008 and have no intention in stopping anytime soon! I even have a blog/guide dedicated to cosplay! http://psychoellecosplay.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

I've cosplayed Yui Hirasawa, school uniform and in a maid dress.

I plan to do Maka Albarn once I'm not too lazy to fix it ;-;


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I went to Renaissance Fair as Ezio Auditore donning Black Assassino garb. I also purchased two plastic retractable hidden blades and wore the costume twice during Halloween. Yet that's about it. I have the pics in my profile Album.


----------

